# Practice Ring at Show



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Has anyone been to a conformation show where they had a practice/warm up ring, along with all the regular rings and while the show was going on? 
This weekend I showed at the Asheville KC shows. They had one. I thought it was such a great idea. It was in a corner, so there were breeds showing on two sides of the practice ring. I didn't know about it until after the show yesterday, but today I used it before we showed. I know in some buildings space is an issue, but it would be wonderful if more shows could do this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I love it when they do - not so much for conformation (though I could see the point with a pup). Absolutely for obedience. One local obedience club typically has a practice ring available for obedience trials. I love it.


----------



## kbooch32 (Apr 15, 2017)

I noticed that also. It was the first time I had seen that, but I have not been showing in conformation that long. I had seen a few practice rings at Rally and OB trials, but only if they were in a larger building.


----------

